# mir is big



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

what do you think?


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

LOVE it!!!!!

But then again anything with Frank I am a fan of!!!!!

Rep coming your way.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

It's excellent CD.

Mir is a badass.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Why did he have to ruin his body with another tattoo...

Good stuff CD.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

I realy like that idea. Very cool, nice work


----------



## DMF62469 (Apr 25, 2008)

looks good! :thumbsup:


----------

